#  > 【煦風草原】 生活分享區 >  > 活動企劃部 >  > [公益] 一起協助南台灣受災動物們吧

## J.C.

這次的風災大家焦點都在人身上
別忘了動物們更需要我們的關心
如果獸迷不救他們還有誰會救?

如有多餘物資歡迎捐贈給以下管道:
台灣動物緊急救援小組
http://www.savedogs.org/forum/articl....html?cat_no=1

照生會
http://www.wretch.cc/blog/i5057dog/13128350


消息來源 --無名愛動物:
http://www.wretch.cc/blog/wretchpet/283663

覺得深入災區救援的義工們真的很偉大...

----------


## 狼王白牙

風災已過，情況危急

響應捐獻購置藥品以免造成傳染病

----------

